# free Cop Radio app download for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad



## John Twipnook (Jan 10, 2011)

To all mystery authors, cop authors, suspense authors, and folks who are just plain nosy...

Cop Radio, an app for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad, is available for free to the first 10,000 downloaders.

It lets you listen to over 40,000 stations including police, fire, EMS, airport, railroad, and more.

So, if you're ever in want of grist for the mill, you can put on the old headphones. Merry Christmas!


----------



## JRLeckman (Dec 22, 2010)

Since no one else said it, I will.

This is cool, thanks!


----------

